# I forgot about this style of Coke bottle from the 80's.



## groverdill (Nov 14, 2012)

I came across these at an antique co-op this past weekend. I forgot that Coke made this style of glass bottle. These are Walt Disney World 15th anniversary bottles from 1986, but I remember this style was standard issue as well back then. Does anyone know what other characters they issued besides these three? Now that I have these, the collector in me dictates I must hunt down the others![] 







[/IMG]


----------



## RCO (Nov 14, 2012)

i've never found the disney version of this bottle but it is fairly common here to find the stubby coca cola bottles like those from the 80's in bushes or along roads . i remember finding a number of them this summer but most are in pretty bad shape and labels gone or faded but there is alot of them out there .


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

This GOOFY is a 16oz., notice the different top on it....


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Then Sprite did the Seven Dwarves & Snow White... Now you need to find them for your collection...[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

.


----------



## groverdill (Nov 14, 2012)

HOLY COW!!! There's a lot more out there! Is that all of them, or are there more? Do you have a total number of how many different ones there are? (Just the Cokes) Thanks for the pics. It's encouraging to see those. []


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

I believe that is all of them, 32 in total including Coke, Cherry Coke & Sprite, you should gather the whole group IMHO...[]

  Here's a link for you....Jim

 http://www.usasoda.com/CokeSPbottles.htm


----------



## groverdill (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the link, Jim!


----------



## Andrewt (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm thinking those will be htf but maybe not. Al the styrofoam wrapped one I find are either missing or faded pretty bad. GL!


----------



## MrPresident (Feb 18, 2020)

Just picked up a small collection of these bottles and would love to find more information. I got 10 different bottles with different characters. Trying to see how many total are out there. Unfortunately looks like Jim's link above is no longer valid


----------

